# Wartungsarbeiten ab 23.00 Uhr



## TechDoc (10. Dezember 2021)

Es kann heute ab 23.00 Uhr zu einer kurzen Abschaltung (max. 1 Stunde) kommen, da ich unsere Software aktualisieren muss. Ich gebe mir Mühe, die Downtime so kurz wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2021)

Gute Zeit um den Biervorrat aufzufüllen und was zu knabbern zu holen. Das passt. Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## rippi (10. Dezember 2021)

Wird es endlich die rippirappa-Stecknadel für besonders wertvolle Beiträge geben? Es stimmt mich jedes Mal traurig, wenn ich den Account von Gert-Show betrachte und dort keine Nadel ist.


----------



## magi (10. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Wird es endlich die rippirappa-Stecknadel für besonders wertvolle Beiträge geben? Es stimmt mich jedes Mal traurig, wenn ich den Account von Gert-Show betrachte und dort keine Nadel ist.


Wird - voraussichtlich - ne harte Zeit für dich


----------



## rippi (10. Dezember 2021)

magi schrieb:


> Wird - voraussichtlich - ne harte Zeit für dich


Es ist 23.00h


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Dezember 2021)

Es ist 23.42 und es läuft


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2021)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Es kann heute ab 23.00 Uhr zu einer kurzen Abschaltung (max. 1 Stunde) kommen, da ich unsere Software aktualisieren muss. Ich gebe mir Mühe, die Downtime so kurz wie möglich zu halten.


....Und jedensfalls bin ich der Meinung das die die leichte Grundmontage der Königsweg zu den besseren Exempla.... dämmer... Schnarch...
[...]
uuaaahh..... gähn.... reck..streck... Nanu, war was?
Das war aber ein präziser Eingriff, und in WIndeseile über die Bühne gebracht. Ich will garnicht wissen, was da an Präparation und Arbeit dahintergesteckt hat. Ich fühl mich wohlaufgehoben in einem technisch exzellent betreutem Forum.

Danke und meine Komplimente für Dich, liebe TechDoc,
Und schöne und wohlverdiente Feiertage wünsche ich Dir,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## TechDoc (11. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ....Und jedensfalls bin ich der Meinung das die die leichte Grundmontage der Königsweg zu den besseren Exempla.... dämmer... Schnarch...
> [...]
> uuaaahh..... gähn.... reck..streck... Nanu, war was?
> Das war aber ein präziser Eingriff, und in WIndeseile über die Bühne gebracht. Ich will garnicht wissen, was da an Präparation und Arbeit dahintergesteckt hat. Ich fühl mich wohlaufgehoben in einem technisch exzellent betreutem Forum.
> ...



Ich habe für eure Geduld zu danken. Ich wünsche Euch allen ebenfalls erholsame Feiertage.


----------

